# 36 Acres in Northern AZ For Sale



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

36 Acres in lovely Northern Az for sale. $26,000
Wonderful water from the Coconino aququifer from the community well or drill your own. Fantastic views of the Painted Desert and Mt Humpheys in Flagstaff (which is about 1 1/2 hours away)
Well maintained roads, lots of ceder trees on a corner lot.









More pictures to come


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Is there some reason why you don't want us to know where it is?


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry I was a little tired when posting!


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok I can't seem to edit my post, It is about 20 miles north of Heber Az. I'll see if I can post a map. ;0)


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Heres more information of an old listing before the ranch was split up (the photos of the buildings are not my property)
http://www.headquarterswest.com/listings/ohaca/index.htm


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

We will do lease option with $3,000 down. We are totally negotiable. This is a great property with sandy loam soil and mild winters.


----------



## Ravenshurst (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi - I was wondering what the monthly on your property would be with $3,000 down. I am interested, but I need to find out if I can come up with the money to build. I live in Tucson, and am tired of the city life. I grew up in Cochise County, and got tired of the country life...go figure, lol! Thanks.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

PM sent.


----------

